# Do you ever have strange recurring dreams?



## ney001 (23 Sep 2008)

I ask this because for the past three nights I have had a very 'strange' dream about Richard E.Grant?? 

Then what freaked me out even more, last night my brother arrived down to my house with some old dvds he didn't want, first on the pile was 'Withnail and I' 

How do I make the bad man go away?


----------



## Betsy Og (23 Sep 2008)

I used to have one as a kid where I was flying over fields (superman style) gathering up all these sunflowers, I think it was a mish-mash of a sunflower spread add - Flora or one of those. Was mildly amusing, not freaky like your one.

& we've all had the Leaving Cert dream (where you're on tomorrow and you've nothing done).


----------



## Pique318 (23 Sep 2008)

"A pair of pints and a pair of quadruple whiskies please. We haven't got much time so we'll have to work fast !"  Classic film that !


----------



## ney001 (23 Sep 2008)

Pique318 said:


> "A pair of pints and a pair of quadruple whiskies please. We haven't got much time so we'll have to work fast !"  Classic film that !



Good film - saw it years ago! -Don't want to watch it again now!


----------



## cole (23 Sep 2008)

And Richard E Grant is teetotal.


----------



## Teabag (23 Sep 2008)

My recurring dream is a snake attacking me. Often a white one (is there such a snake ?).
I am known to sleepwalk (great fun!) and I dived off the bed once trying to evade same white snake. Came down on my head and woke up groggily. Mrs Teabag nearly died...... laughing. Wait until 'whitey' gets her !


----------



## Betsy Og (23 Sep 2008)

Teabag said:


> My recurring dream is a snake attacking me. Often a white one (is there such a snake ?).
> I am known to sleepwalk (great fun!) and I dived off the bed once trying to evade same white snake. Came down on my head and woke up groggily. Mrs Teabag nearly died...... laughing. Wait until 'whitey' gets her !


 
yeah, that poodle rock doesnt agree with me either, but in sympathy with your Whitesnake problem I'll join you in a chorus of:

Here I go again on my own, going down the only road I've ever known ..........


----------



## DavyJones (23 Sep 2008)

Teabag said:


> My recurring dream is a snake attacking me. Often a white one (is there such a snake ?).
> I am known to sleepwalk (great fun!) and I dived off the bed once trying to evade same white snake. Came down on my head and woke up groggily. Mrs Teabag nearly died...... laughing. Wait until 'whitey' gets her !



You should lay off the night caps

Have had the same dream about ten times, I am involved in a motorbike accident at high speed always on the same spot on a road I know well. I avoid it if possible and get the chills when I pass there.


----------



## ney001 (23 Sep 2008)

cole said:


> And Richard E Grant is teetotal.



Not in my dream!


----------



## Ceist Beag (23 Sep 2008)

Teabag said:


> Wait until 'whitey' gets her !



Would that be a one eyed white snake Teabag!! Oooerr missus!!


----------



## Teabag (23 Sep 2008)

DavyJones said:


> Have had the same dream about ten times, I am involved in a motorbike accident at high speed always on the same spot on a road I know well.



I read once that you cant die in your dreams (unless you live on Elm Street of course) because your mind cant comprehend what happens after you die. The mind hits a trip switch and you wake up startled.


----------



## Teabag (23 Sep 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> Would that be a one eyed white snake Teabag!! Oooerr missus!!



Yeah maybe a little more trouser snake and I'd be too wrecked for dreaming and sleepdiving with the white snake. Strange thing is, I have no phobia about snakes. Quite like them really.


----------



## Cahir (24 Sep 2008)

Teabag said:


> I read once that you cant die in your dreams (unless you live on Elm Street of course) because your mind cant comprehend what happens after you die. The mind hits a trip switch and you wake up startled.



I died in a dream once and it was weird.  I'd committed suicide and knew I was dead.  I couldn't move but could hear the people who found me talking about it.  I woke up very freaked out.

As for recurring dreams, I have them all the time.  There's the one where I can't fit into the toilet cubicle (variations are that there's no door, the toilet is too high, there's no water in the toilet).
I often dream about Freddy Kruger but only because I love the movies.
I have a recurring flying dream where I'm flying over the same area.  And I often have the classic teeth falling out dream.


----------



## Teabag (24 Sep 2008)

Cahir said:


> I died in a dream once and it was weird.  I'd committed suicide and knew I was dead.  I couldn't move but could hear the people who found me talking about it.  I woke up very freaked out.
> 
> As for recurring dreams, I have them all the time.  There's the one where I can't fit into the toilet cubicle (variations are that there's no door, the toilet is too high, there's no water in the toilet).
> I often dream about Freddy Kruger but only because I love the movies.
> I have a recurring flying dream where I'm flying over the same area.  And I often have the classic teeth falling out dream.



Jaysus Cahir, what a downer of a post. You have recurring dreams about suicide, toilets, Freddy and teeth falling out. You must be a bundle of joy in the mornings.

Dont let the bed bugs bite...


----------



## Cahir (24 Sep 2008)

Teabag said:


> Jaysus Cahir, what a downer of a post. You have recurring dreams about suicide, toilets, Freddy and teeth falling out. You must be a bundle of joy in the mornings.
> 
> Dont let the bed bugs bite...



Surprisingly I'm a happy morning person.  Maybe my anxiety works itself out in my dreams/nightmares leaving me free during the day to not worry so much?

I had a really bad nightmare last night that's playing on my mind a little today.  Lots of chasing, murder, fire etc.  I can't remember too many of the details.


----------



## Caveat (24 Sep 2008)

Cahir said:


> As for recurring dreams, I have them all the time. There's the one where I can't fit into the toilet cubicle (variations are that there's no door, the toilet is too high, there's no water in the toilet).


 
It's probably when you need to go but are asleep?




> I have a recurring flying dream where I'm flying over the same area.


 


> And I often have the classic teeth falling out dream.


 
Both of these are classics I'd say - according to most dream interpretations, the teeth one is a fear of getting old I think!


----------



## Cahir (24 Sep 2008)

I think the teeth one is meant to be that you're worried about something.  I quite enjoy the flying dreams but hate the disappointment on waking when I realise that I can't actually fly.


----------



## elefantfresh (24 Sep 2008)

My uncle is about 65 or so and my aunty told me she woke one night to hear a thud! She looked over and there was my uncle on the floor - he dreamed he was playing in goal for his county team and he had just dived to save a penalty! Ha ha!!


----------



## ClubMan (24 Sep 2008)

I've had the odd dream about action in the box too.


----------



## ney001 (24 Sep 2008)

clubman said:


> i've Had The Odd Dream About Action In The Box Too.




Boom boom :d


----------



## ClubMan (24 Sep 2008)

ney001 said:


> Boom boom :d


No - just the one!


----------



## Ceist Beag (24 Sep 2008)

Cahir said:


> I have a recurring flying dream where I'm flying over the same area.


I used to have these too ... only I could never land so ended up panicing that I'd be stuck up there for ever! From a quick google I must have been afraid of a challenge or some such ... apparently!!


----------



## Caveat (24 Sep 2008)

I think I accept dream analysis - to an extent.  

E.g. the classic ones (flying, being suddenly naked in a public place, having to sit exams unprepared etc) are too commonly experienced not to mean something. But as for dreams where each and every incident or object is symbolic and has significance - no, I don't think so.

It seems reasonable to me that basic human emotions (e.g. fear, insecurity, hope) that are sometimes not able to be expressed in everyday life are expressed through dreams.

I find dreams fascinating anyway - even nightmares, and in particular the nightmares that don't sound at all frightening when you relate them but while you are having them, for some reason, are absolutely bone chilling!

My only recurring dream is one of these - it's like I have a microscope's view of a multiplying bacterial culture or something and the more it reproduces, the more terrified I become until my whole field of vision is full of these little bubble like objects and I wake up sweating, shouting, and with my heart pounding.  

Have this about once a year.


----------



## Vanilla (24 Sep 2008)

I have one featuring masses of microscopic helicopters buzzing around. Similar reaction to Caveat. Even thinking about microscopic helicopters makes me grit my teeth.

I have the flying one every now and then, wake up with a jump ( wasn't this supposed to be linked to out of body experiences?).

There's another dream that I used to have all the time as a child and infrequently still have, involving the hallway of my family home, the PP we had at the time and the Stations. 

God, people are weird...


----------



## cole (24 Sep 2008)

Did anyone here have a lucid dream whereby you know you're dreaming? I get them sometimes and one time I decided to jump off a cliff and make myself hit the bottom (instead of the usual waking up). Quite frightening as I had to make sure it was a dream and not reality (I think I pinched myself and couldn't feel it). 

My favourite though is when I wake myself up by the sound of my own laughter.


----------



## Caveat (24 Sep 2008)

Yes, I used to lucid dream a lot but not for a few years now. Although I suppose for a male, the course of dream manipulation I usually decided on was boringly predictable really.

That's right, I simply 'turned them dirty' 

Yeah, waking yourself up with your own laughter is great fun (but confusing!)


----------



## Simeon (24 Sep 2008)

Teabag said:


> My recurring dream is a snake attacking me. Often a white one (is there such a snake ?).
> I am known to sleepwalk (great fun!) and I dived off the bed once trying to evade same white snake. Came down on my head and woke up groggily. Mrs Teabag nearly died...... laughing. Wait until 'whitey' gets her !


Have you been listening to Captain Beaky with your cocoa? Perhaps it's _*Hissing Sid*_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMzaiCS1jrM


----------



## Ciaraella (25 Sep 2008)

Did anyone have braces on their teeth and constantly dream about it? i had braces 8 years ago and wore a retainer at night and ever since no matter what else is in my dream there's an element of not being able to speak properly or my teeth falling out or shattering into pieces!


----------



## daithi (25 Sep 2008)

I remember coming up to my Leaving Cert having a recurring dream about sitting down to do an exam, and finding that the questions were all in Italian-bloody well freaked me out at the time!!

daithi


----------



## Marion (25 Sep 2008)

As an ex smoker I used to dream that I smoked a cigarette and then I would be so upset because I would realise that instead of being off cigarettes (for eg one year) that I would be back to day one. In my dream I used to be devastated because I realised how difficult it was to give them up. 

I haven't had this dream in years. But, it was really upsetting when it occurred.

Cigarette addiction is not easy to overcome!

I also (still) have dreams about sitting a subject in the LC for which I have zilch work covered - for some odd reason it is always English poetry. I think it goes back to when I actually sat the LC and cut the course to the minimum!

I also had the braces dream as a teenager and still have as an adult!

Marion


----------



## truthseeker (26 Sep 2008)

I frequently have the teeth shattering, falling out, crumbling away in my mouth dream.

Also have had same recurring dream since childhood, I lose my shoes. Doesnt sound too bad except Im always in some situation where I need them, facing a climb over rocky hill, standing on one side of a lake and looking at them over the other side being stolen by a stranger (can never see the stranger), and a multitude of variations.

I also dream about various dead people that I knew (grandparent for example) - actually asked my GP about that one, she said its normal to dream about a dead person frequently for 18 months to 2 years after death plus on and off after that.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2008)

I dream of electric sheep.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (26 Sep 2008)

truthseeker said:


> I frequently have the teeth shattering, falling out, crumbling away in my mouth dream.


 
I've had the teeth crumbling one, think it means you're worried about how others see you.

I have lucid dreams where I'm aware I'm dreaming and can change the direction. Haven't done it for a while though, probably because I could sleep on rocks these last few months so I'm sleeping deeper.

Had a dream last night that still felt real when I woke up, can't shake it at all...but it was a nice one.


----------



## Simeon (26 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I dream of electric sheep.


Could be worse. If they had long wool, played fiddles and had Brummie accents they could have been _ELO _in disguise.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2008)

Is there actually any recognised accepted scientific basis to dream interpretation?


----------



## Simeon (26 Sep 2008)

This is not so much scientific. Apart from Freud's ramblings in Interpretation Of Dreams very little. The part covering the Oedipus Complex (and by some other author, The Cinderella Complex) are interesting. Anyway, by the time you reach _our_ age you realise that interpreting is mostly rubbish. You may as well go and see Madam Zaa Zaa and hand over a score.


----------



## Purple (26 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I dream of electric sheep.


Are you an android?


----------



## Jock04 (26 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I dream of electric sheep.


 
jumping over an electric fence?




Purple said:


> Are you an android?


 
I won't believe that about someone who endlessly supplies information, monitors usage, rejects input incompatible with programmed requirements, enjoys ironing......oh, hang on....


----------



## Marion (26 Sep 2008)

Jock04 said:


> jumping over an electric fence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Purple (26 Sep 2008)

Jock04 said:


> jumping over an electric fence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?


----------



## Vanilla (26 Sep 2008)

Purple said:


> Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?


 
Glad someone explained it, that went right over my head!


----------



## Jock04 (29 Sep 2008)

Purple said:


> Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?


 

Ahhhhhhhh
You're (both) very well read.  

Got me wondering about battery hens now


----------



## Blossy (3 Oct 2008)

I think dreaming about teeth, is anxious/ worried about your actual phyiscal appearance, people with braces would be a prime example, still worried about teeth etc. i think i read somewhere that brides have severe nightmares about thier teeth, in the run up to the big day.

I heard that the jumping/ awaking in your dreams was your body alerting u somethings not right, (was gonna say somethings up...but i can only imagine the comments then hee hee) and wakes your body up! 

My four year old, laughs out loud alot in his sleep! i love it!!! i always ask in the mornings did he have happy dreams and they are always about his toys coming alive and he having fun with them!!! maybe he needs a brother or sister!!! ha


----------

